# Gear selector Forward/Reverse switch



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

This is Overkill for EVs. A simple 3 way switch should work to change the direction of the motor. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

zippy500 said:


> I dont really want to fit a industrial switch for direction.


Why? Just the appearance?



zippy500 said:


> I came across this site here in the Uk, which is the sort of thing i would fit. what I like about it is that you have to press the brake pedal to activate the direction.
> 
> Looks bespoke made which mean its could be expensive. I am waiting on a call back
> 
> http://www.steeringdevelopments.co.uk/products/driving-controls-and-aids/electric-gear-selector


All that does is move a mechanical linkage. Even if you use it, you still a reversing switch which would be operated by this device.


----------



## goingbush (Jun 20, 2017)

Switch off a Lathe (the black knob) looks really good in my situation & matches the rest of the vehicles fittings


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

You can buy those all day long at a carparts place for cheap wwith different holes s threads or inserts.


----------



## EVSpitfire (Feb 28, 2014)

Zippy
I fancy the rotary gear selector from a Chrysler 200.
Yet to obtain the necessary CAN BUS code.


----------

